
Ask HN: How do I use my software skills to help a charity? - flaque
I would like to volunteer some of my time as a software engineer to help out a charity, specifically one that helps refugees or the environment. Is this something I can do? How do I go about it?
======
dartisan
At least in my area, there are often volunteer Hackathons you can attend. I've
had success with those.

